# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT on RB333

## acoul

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να παρακολουθήσει την προσπάθεια του να μπει OpenWRT στο νέο RB333 της RouterBoard η σχετική ενότητα βρίσκεται εδώ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτό θα πηγαίνει και καλά...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να παρακολουθήσει την προσπάθεια του να μπει OpenWRT στο νέο RB333 της RouterBoard η σχετική ενότητα βρίσκεται εδώ.


ποπο ντεβελοπμεντ...

----------


## alasondro

όλα εξαρτώνται για ακόμη μια φορά από την mikrotik που σιγά μην κάτσει να δώσει τα patches για να έχουμε και linux στο board (όπως οφείλει να κάνει)...ελπίζω να βγω ψεύτης αλλά για άλλη μια φορά λυπάμαι τους κακόμοιρους που θα φάνε τον χρόνο τους μέχρι να το καταφέρουν

----------


## acoul

> όλα εξαρτώνται για ακόμη μια φορά από την mikrotik που σιγά μην κάτσει να δώσει τα patches για να έχουμε και linux στο board (όπως οφείλει να κάνει)...ελπίζω να βγω ψεύτης αλλά για άλλη μια φορά λυπάμαι τους κακόμοιρους που θα φάνε τον χρόνο τους μέχρι να το καταφέρουν


από το να παίζεις CS ή WOW καλύτερα αυτό ...  ::

----------

